# Conventional arthrogram



## dlb_2000 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello List,
I need some clarification on conventional Arthrograms documentation. Will you look at this report and tell me if this documentation supports one please? Thanks in advance. Denise

  Under fluoroscopic guidance the
  access site was marked on the skin.  The skin was prepped and draped
  in the routine sterile fashion.  After administering local anesthesia
  a 22 gauge spinal needle was introduced into the shoulder joint using
  an anterior approach.  12 cc of a combination of 5 cc of 1%
  Xylocaine, 5 cc of Omnipaque 300, 10 cc of Bacteriostatic saline and
  0.1 cc of Gadolinium was administered into the joint after confirming
  the location.  At the end of the procedure the needle was removed.
  Patient tolerated the procedure without immediate complications.
  Multiple spot views were obtained.
  FINDINGS:  The spot views of the left shoulder reveals a good
  distention of the joint with contrast.  No evidence for rotator cuff
  tear.  Glenohumeral joint and acromioclavicular joint are normal in
  alignment.
  IMPRESSION:
             a.  Successful fluoroscopic guided left shoulder
   arthrogram.  No evidence for rotator cuff tear.
             b.  Patient was shifted to the MR for an MR arthrogram
   which will be interpreted separately.


----------



## HNISHA (Jul 28, 2010)

I believe the conventional arthrogram documented in the findins. Hope this helps!

Thanks,
Abdul Saleem CPC


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 29, 2010)

dlb_2000 said:


> Hello List,
> I need some clarification on conventional Arthrograms documentation. Will you look at this report and tell me if this documentation supports one please? Thanks in advance. Denise
> 
> Under fluoroscopic guidance the
> ...




documentation of injection, check
interpretation of images, check

looks good to me.
HTH


----------

